# Plant types...



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

Every time I ask about which plant is considered a "rooted" plant, I get Swords and crypts as an answer.
Could someone who knows plants list a couple more "rooted" plants ? By the common names please.
I mostly ask this because I have ten G tanks and most swords are too large.

Are we serious, is there no one here who knows the names of some rooted plants ?
I will look up the various types of Crypts to see if any are listed which don't get very big.
After you put the top of the water to the bottom of the top rim of a ten G tank and you have a 
substrate also, this leaves you with about 10 inches of water. I'd like to find a couple of plants
which stay SMALLER than this if possible. And the smaller the better.
Like I said, I'll investigate other kinds of Crypts, but the kind I've had so far have been too large(bronze/Wendtii).
Ok so I've found out that Crypt Parva only gets 4" tall...might be just what the doctor ordered.
So now to see what it will take to find some...LOL...


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

What is wrong with Crypts, especially since there are MANY kinds? You can add Vals and Saggitaria - all types. Do you not like stem plants? Individually there are many others out there. Any rosette type plant should be heavy rooters, as Swords are. Even Anubias are heavy rooters and can be grown in the substrate as long as the rhizome is not buried, although most decide to grow other ways.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

Well I checked for the Crypt Parva and it's not anywhere I can find it but one dealer. Arizona Aquatic has them but minimum order from them is $35 and I'll assume that shipping goes on top of that. Still have one "ace-in-the-hole" as my local mom & pop fish store
came through for me on the Rotala Magenta when no-one else knew what it was. But then what would you expect from Petco
or Petsmart. I'll see if they will/can order it. It would be after Christmas before I might be able to order from Arizona. Won't need
it if the LFS comes through.


----------



## 20gallonplanted (Oct 28, 2013)

java ferns and something they call an octopus plant can post pic of that if you want


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

I'll look it up, thanks.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I don't know first hand ,but some time ago someone was looking for "good/reputable" online plant sulliers and when I mention Arizona Aquatics severaal people replied they were no good and had gotten dead plants from them.
Don't know for sure but thought I would mention it.
Your tank looks good in other thread!Congrats on pulling in the reins on BGA!


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

I appreciate that coralbandit. I think they may have been ordering in mid summer, but their shipping and minimum order for
live things is over my head. I was going to add 4-5 $7 fish(Galexy Rasboas) to get the total up to what they want but have more
important things to do/w $50.
Just got a big surprise today...the serpentine belt on my ride went boom...at home at the moment without the ride...we'll see.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I would stay away from Arizona. 

Why wouldn't you try to get from a place like plantedtank.net? Better choice of plants, usually very little to ship. Most of my plants came from a site like this or that one.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

jrman83 said:


> I would stay away from Arizona.
> 
> Why wouldn't you try to get from a place like plantedtank.net? Better choice of plants, usually very little to ship. Most of my plants came from a site like this or that one.


Would but not that one. plantedtank.net did not return an e-mail I sent their webmaster about registering/w that forum.
I am legally married but have not lived for 22 years/w her. That site requires you to fill out a Progressive Insurance "see if you qualify"
form before registering. It gives me no option to pick number of occupants in household 1 as an answer. Can't go on from there if not
completed. I choose to live honestly. How you choose to live is up to you.
It miffed me to ask me to fill it out to begin/w but I tried to. So much for them...
P.S. already mentioned to the bandit that Arizona is too expensive for me...minimum order on "live aquaria" is $35 + shipping.
Yea right ...two ten G tanks and $35 worth of plants don't match.
Would appreciate it if a person other than myself would ask plantedtank about that register form for me so I might be able
to order plants from them etc. I even have one of their threads bookmarked for reference. The one/w the pictures of various effects
of mineral deficiencies of plants for identification thereof.


----------



## Threnjen (Jan 10, 2013)

Raymond S. said:


> That site requires you to fill out a Progressive Insurance "see if you qualify"
> form before registering.


I just went over to that forum to see this weirdly described thing you are referring to. When registering, at the bottom I saw it asks you to say who you have insurance with (weird???). I simply selected the "Not Saying" option declining to answer the question, and it did not give me any sort of survey when I moved to the next step, and now I'm registered. So I'd suggest you try again and just refuse to answer the question about the insurance by selecting "Not Saying"


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

Here's another plant to look at

HYGROPHILA CORYMBOSA STRICTA

And there are a lot of profiles on this site

All Plants - Plant Profiles


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If you are having trouble figuring the registration on TPT, there are usually plenty of plant sellers on this site. Even if the threads are old, most still have the plants in their tanks. Its not hard. APC is another planted tank site that have tons of plants for sale. There are quite a few more.


----------

